# Hogmanay Edinburgh



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Anybody been....with a dog!!!!!!
Not sure what to do with the faithful 1 year old Shih zhu Holly!.
Booked into the CC site and don't want to leave her to tear up the MH and bark all night, but not sure that Princes street with it crowds and fireworks will be suitable! Anybody taken a dog to the venue? (got tickets for the street party!)
Ta
Barry


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The Hogmanhay party is a once in a life time experience - once you've done it you wont want to do it again.

We went 2 years ago and it was shocking, the number of people who were allowed in. It took about 90 minute to move the length of Princess street!

I would not take a dog to the street party, I'm not even sure that you would be allowed in.

Andy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It's been a few years since I've been to it but I would say it's definitely no place for your dog. Far too busy and noisy. 
It's more than likely she would get a wee bit trampled :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We did it last year and it was fantastic. We must have been the oldest swingers in town (not that type of swingers)  
A great atmosphere, but it was very very busy and it most certainly would not have been dog friendly  
We have a biggish dog, we left her at home house sitting with our daughter.
I think that it would have been most cruel and purgatory had we taken her to the street party.
I most certainly would not recommend taking a dog and we did not even see one dog there.
But well worth going and I am really glad that we did it and as said earlier a once only thing


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Been there done that and the dog, a black Lab (now 20 months old), stays in his cage in the M/Home. 

Going again this year (Street Party afterwards) as Daughter getting hitched News Year eve in Edinburgh.

Luckily he travels in it, sleeps in it and thinks it's the safest place on earth. Don't leave him in it for more that 4/6 hrs absolute max - 'cept at night !!

Are we lucky, I think sooooo!!!!

Trev


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Having had the advantage of being placed in the response team porta cabin a number of years ago where you have an excellent view looking down on the crowd I would highly recommend you leave your dog behind. I'm also not sure if leaving him/her in the van would be a good idea. The firework show is something else, and if your dog has the same reaction as mine it will be scared out of it's wits on it's own.

As for the event, it really is something else. I don't think many places in the world have such a stunning back drop to a street party as the Castle and the gardens. 

I hope you enjoy it 

Happy Hogmanay!

Stewart


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the replies
Confirms my suspicions so will make alternative arrangements for the dog
Seh wud bark too much if left alone and would want to disturb fellow campers
Thanks again
barry


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

weare vooked in to edinburgh cc for new year and wont be bothering with the stret party as we have been before and found it just to crowded.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Decided to give the street party a miss tickets on ebay lol*

Decided to give the street party a miss tickets on ebay lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110470775284&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:GB:1123

Barry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Try having a walk up Calton Hill or Arthurs Seat where you will get an amazing veiw of the castle and a great vantage point to see the amazing firework display.

It will still be crowded but nothing like the Street Party and you would be okay to take your dog with you.

Stewart


----------

